# Equation Editor for Word Starter 2010



## Zeno

Hi, 

I just bought a new computer that came with Word Starter 2010.  

I've been using Word 2000 on my older computer.  I use the equation editor a lot.  But the new version of Word Starter 2010 doesn't support the equation editor. 

Is there any way I can install the equation editor without a major expense of upgrade?

Also, if I tried to load Word 2000 on my new computer what would happen.  It's a legal package.  But I have two questions.

1. Will it even work on Windows 7?
2. If I load it on the new computer will it overwrite Word Starer 2010?

I don't want to overwrite software that came with the computer.  But I hate to pay for equation editor when I already have it in Word 2000. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## NyxCharon

Word 2000 should install fine on win7.
And no, it wont overwrite word starter 2010, there completely separate programs.


----------



## Zeno

Thank you for your expert knowledge.


----------



## johnb35

You might find that word 2000 is incompatible with windows 7, it's a slim possibility but its there.


----------



## Zeno

Well, it didn't work.

I was able to install Word 2000 and the Equation Editor last night.   The program worked just fine and I was able to write up a document using the Equation Editor.  I saved that document last night and turned the computer off and went to bed.

However, this morning when I turned the computer back on Windows 7 wouldn't start and a I got an error message saying that it needs to uninstall Word 2000 before it can boot up.   It wouldn't allow me to say no.  So I had to let it uninstall Word 2000.

The program is now gone, but the document I created with it remained.  I can open that in Word Starter and see the equations I had entered, but I can't edit them or add anymore. 

So I guess I'll have to invest in an upgrade just to get the Equation Editor on my new computer.  That's a bummer.


----------



## NyxCharon

If you dont want to pay for the upgrade to the new word program, you can always use LibreOffice.
http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
it's what i use and i much prefer that equation editor to the one in word.


----------



## Zeno

Libreoffice looks like a good deal.

I hope it works on this computer.

The Equation Editor looks more like Mathtype.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Zeno

Well, I downloaded Libreoffice today and installed it.  It seems to be working fine and the computer accepted it without complaining. (ha ha)

Libreoffice opened my Word Document just fine and allows me to edit existing equations as well as adding new one.  And yes, the equation editor seems to be better than the original one that came with Word.

So thank you for the suggestion.  Libreoffice appears to be just what I needed. 

Thanks to everyone for reading my request and taking the time to reply.


----------

